# ايه هو مفهوم الحنيه فى نظرك ؟



## marcelino (10 مارس 2012)

ايه هو مفهوم الحنيه فى نظرك ؟

هل الحنيه تبقى لشخص واحد اللى هنرتبط بيه ؟

هل الحنيه تبقى للاخوات بس او للاب والام بس ؟

هل الحنيه ليها وقت تطلع فيه ؟ 

متنفعش الحنيه تبقى لكل الناس ؟؟

ماينفعش الشخص يبقى حنون على كل اللى حواليه ؟

ماينفعش الشخص يبقى حنون حتى على اللى بيكرهوه ؟

ليه القسوة بقت اللغه السايده دلوقتى حتى فى هزارنا ؟؟

بستعجب جدا من الناس اللى تيجى تهزر فتدعى وتشتم بكلام صعب جدا وكل دة على سبيل الهزار ؟

حتى الحنان والمعامله الرقيقه بقت بالطلب ومش مع اى حد ؟


وهل اللى اساسا حنون يقدر يبقى غير كدة فى اوقات معينه ؟ أشك

ليه لما نختلف مع حد بنكرهه ونتمناله كل حاجه وحشه ؟؟

ليه منختلفش وفى نفس الوقت دة نشعر شعور حلو تجاه اللى مُختلفين معاه ؟؟

هو شرط انى مُختلف معاك يبقى اكرهك ؟؟ 

ليه القسوة هى اللغه البديله الجاهزة على طول ورا كل اختلاف ؟


الموضوع مش للنقاش على اد ماهو تفكير بصوت عالى 

محدش يقولى اصل الحنيه ليها وقتها مش هنطلعها مع اى حد

لا غلط واكبر غلط لان الحنيه طبع من جوة الانسان مش طبع مُكتسب الا لو كان بيمثل فوقت ما يكون عايز يبقى حنون يمثلها !

قابلت ناس كتير حنونه فى الظاهر وفى اول اختلاف ظهرت اقسى قساوة ممكن اشوفها .. 

السيد المسيح بحبه اوى فى الميزة دى .. مهما حصل معاه فضل حنون و رقيق

اتعامل مع كل انواع الناس بمختلف مستوياتها بنفس المبدأ

أصدقاء , أعداء , مرضى , حتى الناس اللى اعتدت عليه بالضرب والشتيمه عاملها بنفس المبدأ .. لانه هو شخصيه حنونه مش مُتصنع ..

نفسي أبقى زيه​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2012)

كل دي اسئلة يا ميلو هههههههههه

الموضوع بالاختصار ان الحنين صعب يتغير لان ده في طبعه الحنان والمحبة حتي لو اللي قدامه مكنش كده

الحنان ده شئ جميل اوي انك تسامح من قلبك وبيبان علي ملامح وشك انك راضي ومبسوط عمر ما شخص يعرف يغير انسان حنون 

والشخص الحنين بيكون كده مع كل الناس القريب والبعيد وبيكون محبوب من الجميع بسبب حن معاملته لكن مش بيتعامل مع اللي يخصوه بحنان والباقي لا 

ممكن يخصص درجات في التعامل علي حسب قرب الشخص لكن بردو في حنان ومحبة

ده من وجهة نظري بصراحة

وعلي رأي الاخت جنات هههههههه

الحنان مش كلمة بس الحنان لو حتي نظره فيها كل شئ يتحس

والطيبة والحنان هما مصدر لسعادة الانسان​


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 مارس 2012)

* الحنية  شى معنوى  ان قلبك يحس  بالم الغير قبل دموعك . وتتالم كانك انت  صاحب المشكلة  ​*


----------



## marcelino (11 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> كل دي اسئلة يا ميلو هههههههههه
> 
> الموضوع بالاختصار ان الحنين صعب يتغير لان ده في طبعه الحنان والمحبة حتي لو اللي قدامه مكنش كده
> 
> ...




حلو موضوع الدرجات ده يا روزى مع انى ممكن اختلف معاه
بس ممكن يبقى حل وسط

نورتى​


----------



## sparrow (11 مارس 2012)

متهيلي الحنيه والقسوة دي حاجة مش بتتجزا
يعني الحنين بيبقي حنين طول الوقت ومع الكل 
والشخص القاسي بردو بيبقي كده


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 مارس 2012)

بص هو الحنين حنين على طول و الحنية ليها درجاتها و كل الكلام اللى قولتوه صح جدا .... بس اوقات بنخلط ما بين القسوة وا لصرامة و الجد ... يعنى مينفعش تبقى مدير شغل و يبقى تحت ايدك موظف بيلعب و انت سايبه عشان انت حنين ... لا وقتها شدتك معاه اسمها جد و صرامة مش قسوة ... اما ابنك يغلط غلط كبير و عايز تعلمه الصح لازم يتعاقب مش يتساب عشان يعرف ان الغلط له تمنه .. دى تربية مش قسوة .... الحاجات دى للاسف فيه ناس بيقولو لا الحنية اننا نتغاضى عن الغلط فى حقنا او فى حق غيرنا ... بس مظنش ان دى حنية ابدا .... المسيح فى كل رقته و حنيته اما راح للتينة و ملقاش فيها ثمر لعنها عشان يعلمنا درس مش قسوة منه عليها ... لما الجندى تطاول عليه و ضربه رد و قاله لماذا ضربتنى  متنازلش و قال عشان رقيق و حنين ... و فيه مواقف كتير للمسيح كانت بتبين الفرق بين حنيته و صرامته و تعليمه 

حلو الموضوع و متابعة الاراء


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> بص هو الحنين حنين على طول و الحنية ليها درجاتها و كل الكلام اللى قولتوه صح جدا .... بس اوقات بنخلط ما بين القسوة وا لصرامة و الجد ... يعنى مينفعش تبقى مدير شغل و يبقى تحت ايدك موظف بيلعب و انت سايبه عشان انت حنين ... لا وقتها شدتك معاه اسمها جد و صرامة مش قسوة ... اما ابنك يغلط غلط كبير و عايز تعلمه الصح لازم يتعاقب مش يتساب عشان يعرف ان الغلط له تمنه .. دى تربية مش قسوة .... الحاجات دى للاسف فيه ناس بيقولو لا الحنية اننا نتغاضى عن الغلط فى حقنا او فى حق غيرنا ... بس مظنش ان دى حنية ابدا .... المسيح فى كل رقته و حنيته اما راح للتينة و ملقاش فيها ثمر لعنها عشان يعلمنا درس مش قسوة منه عليها ... لما الجندى تطاول عليه و ضربه رد و قاله لماذا ضربتنى متنازلش و قال عشان رقيق و حنين ... و فيه مواقف كتير للمسيح كانت بتبين الفرق بين حنيته و صرامته و تعليمه
> 
> حلو الموضوع و متابعة الاراء


 
 كلامك صح وفرتى عليا كتابه هههههههههههههه....




> وهل اللى اساسا حنون يقدر يبقى غير كدة فى اوقات معينه ؟ أشك


 اشك معك بس لو بيربى لاذم يبقا حازم شويه...



> ليه لما نختلف مع حد بنكرهه ونتمناله كل حاجه وحشه ؟؟
> 
> ليه منختلفش وفى نفس الوقت دة نشعر شعور حلو تجاه اللى مُختلفين معاه ؟؟
> 
> هو شرط انى مُختلف معاك يبقى اكرهك ؟؟


 
 تعرف بقا  إنك لو إختلفت مع حد و ظليت  تحبه ممكن يتهمك بإختلاط المعايير و الشيزوفرنيا و البارانويا و يشوفك شخص مش طبيعى....
 و ده شىء بيزعلنى جدا...تعرف إن الحنيه بيشعر بيها الاطفال البيبى خالص
.... و كمان الحيوانات  بتحس بحنان الشخص و بتميز..للأسف اصبح البشر لا يميز!!!
 اشركرك على كلامك و موضوعك....


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مارس 2012)

بتبقى حاجة من مكونات الشخصية

من المفروض ان الانسان يبقى حنون مع كل الناس

لكن مش بنفس الدرجة مع كل الناس 

ولا بنفس الدرجة فى المواقف المختلفة

تدرجات يعنى مينفعش يبقى ماشى بنمط معين مع كل الناس وتحت كل الظروف


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2012)

الحنيه فى نظرى
لو الأنسان ليس لديه تلك المشاعر صار بلا أنسانيه
الحنيه مطلوبه وللكل وبنفس المقدار


----------



## hisham said (16 مارس 2012)

مقصود الحنيه تشمل فى داخلها صفات اخرى مثل الرحمة والرافة والشفقة والتضحية احيانا كثيرة . . ولكن الحنيةالمطلقة غير مطلوبة .. والسيد المسيح كان حازما احيانا مع بعض الناس .. واشكرك ميروووو على موضوعك الشيق


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 مارس 2012)

*رأيي من رأي الأخ النهيسي *

*كلامه سليم 100% *

*وبكل صراحة أهم صفة أتصف بها هي حناني وطيبة قلبي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------

